

Justification behind the development of Erjang - baxter
http://www.javalimit.com/2009/12/erjang-why.html

======
jameskilton
So he wants Erlang but without:

\- Massive parallelism via processes

\- Immutable data structures

\- Highly refined GC based on immutability of data

So he wants the Erlang syntax and not the fundamental core features that make
Erlang what it is.

There's also a lot of "maybe this" and "maybe that." To me, this sounds like
he's still trying to justify this project to himself much less everyone else.

------
hroman
Well, on the technical side I can't see any advantage over BEAM. On the bright
side, at least you have another alternative syntax on the JVM.

